# Erwartungen einer WAKÜ?



## foxx21 (9. Oktober 2002)

hallo ich habe mir überlegt mit ein paar freunden eine wasserkühlung zu bauen und vielleicht auch an andere interessenten weiter zu vermitteln.

nun meine fragen: was erwartet ihr von einer wakü, intern oder extern, kosten, handhabung bezüglich einbau??!?!!?

-gruß


----------



## Thomas Lindner (9. Oktober 2002)

Also, wenn sowas überhaupt realisierbar ist, würde mir eine externe (ausgelagerte) Lösung ja gefallen ( Geräuschkulisse, etc. ).

Stelle mir die zentrale Versorgung jetzt mal *träum* *wirklich* extern vor, z.B. im Nebenraum.


Kosten - naja, kein Kommentar, weil günstig wird sowas nie...

Handhabung: Also, entweder wartungsfrei oder einfach in der Wartung, energiesparend....

Habe mal eine Wasserkühlung für eine elektronische Schaltung angefertigt, da wars gut geregelt, inklusive Kühlung, etc....


----------



## Moartel (10. Oktober 2002)

Diese Fragen wurden kürzlich erst hier beantwortet. Benutz doch bitte mal die Suchfunktion.


----------



## eViLaSh (11. Oktober 2002)

hm, also der kühlkörper kostet ca. 5 € dann brauchst du noch ne wasserpumpe, ein paar abdichtungen, das wars.

ca. 30-40 € insgesammt.

alles natürlich intern, anders is ja doof.

natürlich muss das auffang becken schön dicht sein.


----------

